# Which Fish Finder/GPS



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I need a color model....

Am I kidding myself to think I can get a color model for $400? I don't want to buy garbage but at the same time I am by know means Wells Fargo.

Is it possible to install one in a Outback wihtout drilling holes? I just don't know if I can bring myself to do it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hummingbird 385ci is color around 350,400 bucks


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I didn't want to drill either till I pulled the front rid holder covers off by accident all it took was two screw holes and a 3/4 hole for the cables. I LOVE my hummingbird 385ci. Well worth it


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Just curious why you would need a color bottom machine in a kayak? Electronics on any kayak tend to get trashed quick and I personally would never spend more than 200 on one. My next bottom machine will be the garmin echo 200. Found it online for 139.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They only get trashed if you trash them.

I have a Lowrance M68C and love it. Got one online for $335.00 and they are usually in that 350-400 range. The hummingbird mentioned above is another good one but I've always like Lowrances GPS system better.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

If you say so....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No, a color depthfinder isn't a necessity, but it is nice to have and I find it easier to see readings when there is any kind of glare on the screen.

I make sure to give a good coating of diolectric grease to the power cord port after every few trips and rinse off well. Don't wipe off the screen with a towel or something similar because it will trash the screen. I just let mine air dry. I check the cord for signs of corrosion and will replace if necessary, but this usually isn't a problem. If you just throw and go every trip then there's no doubt the unit will go to hell shortly but if you add some preventative maintenance it should last quite a while.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I do the same but I do you have your ff mounted on your yak when surf launch? I just thinking about flipping the yak in the surf and submerging the ff. I don't launch if I think theres a chance of rolling in the surf but I know many people do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Luckily, I haven't rolled the yak with it on board but most are made to withstand temporary submersion. I keep mine in a waterproof bag if I'm launching in heavy surf and plug in once past the surf zone. Otherwise it is in postion while heading out. I also slide my cord through a plastic tube that fits snugly onto the molded ring around the power outlet on the back of the depthfinder unit. I'm not gonna lie, it can be a pain to slide the end of the cord through that tubing sometimes although a little bit of that grease helps. Once it is secured though, its hard for water to get to the power cord or outlet.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I just ordered a humminbird 385 ci kayak combo. I ended up getting it for $400. I wish the weather was going to be nice this weekend cause I sure would not mind testing it out.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the humminbird 385 and last week my transducer went out, I called customer service and without even needing to see my receipt they overnighted me a new one at no cost! TOP NOTCH in my book! oh ya here is mine in action..
ya those are all redfish =)


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I tested mine out today, finally. I really like it. Found a few new rocks.


----------

